# Seeking Advice



## b.balkis (Sep 29, 2009)

Good Day! 

I am an IT professional currently living in Switzerland and expertised in SAP MM/SD modules plus project magement. I would consider applying for immigration to Canada, but i see a bunch of lawyer companies in the internet sending all automatic generated emails and promising utmost service, job finding, etc - with my girlfriend we did a free evaluation from one of those companies and we received exactly the same emails promising us a whole bunch of things  Only difference was the name undersigning.

Therefore we will be extremely happy and grateful, if anyone can guide us through a reliable resource for that.

Regards,

Bora


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

b.balkis said:


> Good Day!
> 
> I am an IT professional currently living in Switzerland and expertised in SAP MM/SD modules plus project magement. I would consider applying for immigration to Canada, but i see a bunch of lawyer companies in the internet sending all automatic generated emails and promising utmost service, job finding, etc - with my girlfriend we did a free evaluation from one of those companies and we received exactly the same emails promising us a whole bunch of things  Only difference was the name undersigning.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

I guess nobody can guarantee you any type of employment unless they are the employer. That's the bottom line with the immigration lawyers/services.

You seem to be a qualified professional and I believe you can go through the Canadian immigration process without the assistance of any lawyers/companies.

I'm not sure how much research you have done. Anyhow, here is the official site which contains a wealth of info on the Canadian Immigration Process : Welcome Page | Page d'accueil .

You can also apply for a job from Switzerland and see if you can get sponsored by a company. There are multiple IT job posting/seeking swebites in Canada.

I am sure others will also help you with more info such as reliable companies if you want to use immigrations agents.

Much good luck!

Cheers


----------

